

RescueTime Pro available to students, teachers and admins for Free - jasonlgrimes
http://blog.rescuetime.com/2011/07/27/varsity/

======
barik
Looks interesting, but I'm leery of offers that require me to re-tweet or
Facebook a specific posting. I'm not even certain how they would verify that
I've done so.

------
jasonlgrimes
YC 2008

